# Surfprep 3x4 vs Ekasand 3x4 electric



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Any difference between these two sanders? They look the same. Contemplating getting a system like this to speed things up.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I think they come off the same assembly line from uneeda. Surf prep manufacturers their own abrasive though


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

They are the same sander. There is usually a 10% off coupon for the surfprep and accessories around.


----------



## Techy Type (7 mo ago)

I don’t think they’re exactly the same. Surf prep comes in 3/16” or 3/32” orbit. Ekasand only comes in 1/16” orbit. The smaller the orbit, the less likely there will be visible scratches, while larger orbit results in more aggressive sanding. So you have to choose which orbit works best for you.


----------



## OCDpainter (Jun 27, 2021)

From watching a bunch of reviews, it appears that the secret sauce with regard to sanding profiles is in the Surfprep pads.


----------

